# Susan Minor's Curing Salts explainations



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2017)

*http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts*

*It appears to have disappeared, any one by chance have a copy saved somewhere.....??*


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah it's been gone for quite sometime. I've dug around for a copy but can't find one anywhere.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2017)

I know Ray & Susan who ran the sight.

Ray got real ill and Susan tried to keep it going with the help of someone else but it got shut.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2017)

Ya know thats the problem with the internet, if something is important you better not just grab a link. That was a great page for folks wanting to learn curing. 

Thats just sad.

Thank's


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm calling in a favor.

BBL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2017)

I called in a big favor. Y'all can thank me anytime  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I can open the post sections. Hope it all works for you

https://web.archive.org/web/2015091...ay.php?180-Our-Time-Tested-and-Proven-Recipes


----------



## dward51 (Jun 11, 2017)

Dang Rick, you beat me to it....    The "Wayback Machine" web archive is a great tool.

Here is the link straight to the curing salts page from March 24, 2016:

https://web.archive.org/web/2016032...or.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

There was a time I almost pulled down an archive of the site, but just never got around to it.  Unfortunately you can't do that from the webarchive site, but the links there all appear to be "live" and it looks like the entire public site was archived.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hmmm I can't get either link to work on my phone...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2017)

Brian copied the info into an Instructional back in 2010...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/curing-salts-for-sausage-making


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2017)

I would like to thank everyone, ya'll are why everyone keeps coming back here.

Thanks again.

Drinks and points for everyone!!  Well points anyway.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks...I'll take the point and I think there is Tequila in the Pantry...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 11, 2017)

nepas said:


> I called in a big favor. Y'all can thank me anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just know everyone dont you.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2017)

nepas is going to Germany at the request of Angela Merkel..   He can help her with her problems.....  HAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------

